# Got Meat



## wittdog (Jan 24, 2008)

Got Meat? Picked up a 1 HP grinder today from the sausage maker. Superbowl week while my lovely grill girl is healing…I’m going to be making some sausage.










Link to the specs
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=885


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 24, 2008)

That is some serious equipment. 

Looks like your boy is serious about making sausage also.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 24, 2008)

that's a nice grinder Dave. How much sausage you fixin to make??


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 24, 2008)

*DAMN BOY!!!!!*


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 24, 2008)

Do look like a nice one. Congrats. 

bigwheel


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jan 24, 2008)

Thats a bad A** lookin grinder


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 24, 2008)

*Ditto what JB just said!

You going in business with your butcher?  *


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Fine looking new equipment! Can't wait to see what you whip up with that bad boy!

Thank God your boys get there looks from their Mother


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks like someone is going into the sausage business.


----------



## Rag1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice looking machine. I like the kind with the motor exposed instead of the box style. What size grinder plate is that? Unusal looking lock nut? You need a nice push stick for that grinder.


----------



## cleglue (Jan 24, 2008)

That grinder looks great.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 25, 2008)

Wholly molley... Is right, I can see Dave opening a sausage and bbq place. Go dog, go! Nice grinder.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 25, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Nice looking machine. I like the kind with the motor exposed instead of the box style. What size grinder plate is that? Unusal looking lock nut? You need a nice push stick for that grinder.


You are right I need a nice push stick....
Its a #10 plate


----------



## wittdog (Jan 25, 2008)

The new grinder is NICE…as fast as I could stuff it…..it was coming out  the other end.


----------



## cleglue (Jan 25, 2008)

So...what are you making?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 25, 2008)

Andoiuie, and some Italian sausage.


----------



## Damar12 (Jan 25, 2008)

JB's stars are getting a workout aren't they? Gitter done boys.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 25, 2008)

Holy $hit! Nice grinder Dave!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 26, 2008)

Change of Plans....We are doing 10lbs dry cured pepparoni, 10 lbs zanzibar pork, 10 lbs andouliee, and 5 lbs of chorizo.

I'll do the Italian Sausage in a few weeks when I get a case of butts to make some Polish.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 26, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Change of Plans....We are doing 10lbs dry cured pepparoni, 10 lbs zanzibar pork, 10 lbs andouliee, and 5 lbs of chorizo.
> 
> I'll do the Italian Sausage in a few weeks when I get a case of butts to make some Polish.



This is going to be unacceptable!  I was counting on seeing Italian sausage!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 26, 2008)

What's the zanzibar pork?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 27, 2008)

Just finished up the andioue, pepperoni, chorizo and Zanzibar sausages.
MJ at work



D takes a turn



Pepperoni



The curing and preserve room.






Aoundie in the smokehouse



Chorizo


----------



## kylew3 (Jan 27, 2008)

That looks great! I'm guessing that the pepperoni is so straight because something other than natural casings were used?

-Kyle


----------



## wittdog (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes I used synthetic casings for the pepp....ther rest was natural casings 35-38mm.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 27, 2008)

The zanzibar was a big hit..the chorizo was good..just a tad salty...


----------



## wittdog (Jan 27, 2008)

I gotta remember to use the smaller casings for the fresh sausage.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 27, 2008)

LOOKS GREAT Wittdog.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2008)

Dave, let me know when that pepperoni is ready! What recipe did you use?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 27, 2008)

Nick I used the one in the Kutas book with some alterations by me. I'm thinking it will be done in 3-4 weeks...sound about right to you Nick?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2008)

You know where I live, right?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 27, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> You know where I live, right?


Um....Lawg Island?  
I still got the addy...when you making another trip down here?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2008)

Unknown at this time.


----------



## cleglue (Jan 27, 2008)

Man...all of the sausage looks great!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 28, 2008)

Go dog go. Looking good.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 28, 2008)

Finished aoundiee


----------



## Rag1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice. How did it taste? Who ground the meat for ya......oh, wait, you got a new grinder


----------



## wittdog (Jan 31, 2008)

I just had to take a peak and see how the pepperoni is doing..I know it’s only been a week…but….







I’m thinking about hanging some polish sausage next week as well…..


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 31, 2008)

Holly peperonie Batman.  That looks fantastic.  Lets see,,,,,,,,,, you said it takes 3 weeks to cure,,,,,,,,,,,,, you started this last week,,,,,,,,,,, COOL, it should be ready by my Birthday.  Thanks Wittdog!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oompappy (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like their drying nicely  8) 
Are you going to harvest them at different stages of dryness? I've heard that if your going to cook with it, like on pizza, it should be less dry than for just snackin' on.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm sure they will be harvested at differnet times..


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 31, 2008)

looks great dave!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 8, 2008)

Two weeks in









We are getting there...the meat at the top end of the casings is nice and dry the thicker end is coming along.


----------



## Rag1 (Feb 8, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Two weeks in
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just emailed the pic of the boys to Barb at her office. She'll get a kick out of them.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 8, 2008)

Rag, guaranteed those boys will never go hungry in there adult life. And make a fine catch for some woman. Fine boys indeed!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 8, 2008)

35lbs of pork double ground about 25 min with the new grinder 8) 
Man I love that thing


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 8, 2008)

You left them boys in the closet for 2 weeks?


----------



## Griff (Feb 8, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> You left them boys in the closet for 2 weeks?



Yeah, but they had plenty of good stuff to eat.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I can picture it on pizzas.
Man that looks good! 8)


----------



## wittdog (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4629
Here is the recipe I used for the pep...because this batch is dry cured I used cure 2 instead of 1


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow there's alot of stuff in there.  
Did you use pork or beef ?


----------



## wittdog (Feb 16, 2008)

50/50 mix of beef and pork


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks. How's yours coming along?


----------



## wittdog (Feb 16, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Thanks. How's yours coming along?


Probably about another week...I checked on it a few days ago...and might check today....

I would could back on the ansie for my tastes..I cut some off and the flavor was real good....

BTW you don't have to hang it..you can stuff it and smoke it...the recipe is in the Book...semi dry cured I think it's called.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 16, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it would be kinda' cool to have it hanging in the basement.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 16, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your right, it is!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 16, 2008)

Dang Witt looks like your getting serious with this sausage making bidness.  Looks great.  You paying any mind to the humidity on the dry semi-dry stuff? Trying to track it? Manipulate it etc?.  Think it matters any?Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## wittdog (Feb 16, 2008)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Dang Witt looks like your getting serious with this sausage making bidness.  Looks great.  You paying any mind to the humidity on the dry semi-dry stuff? Trying to track it? Manipulate it etc?.  Think it matters any?Thanks.
> 
> bigwheel


Humidity plays a big role in the dry cured stuff probably bigger then temp.
The humidity in my basement runs between 65-70 in that little room..I added a cooler filled up water and salt to help bring it up...next year I'm thinking about running a humidifier down there....
If it's not humid enough the outside dries before the middle trapping the moisture in the middle...


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah my old pal Jerry Fowler was also trying to mess with the humidity. He lived on the Left Coast but surprisingly the normal humidity was too low. He found some kinda stuff which made it just right if you pen it up in an ice box along with the sausage. I forget whut it was right now but it give off humidity at a certain rate once it got saturated. Know whut I'm speaking of here?

bigwheel


----------



## wittdog (Feb 17, 2008)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Yeah my old pal Jerry Fowler was also trying to mess with the humidity. He lived on the Left Coast but surprisingly the normal humidity was too low. He found some kinda stuff which made it just right if you pen it up in an ice box along with the sausage. I forget whut it was right now but it give off humidity at a certain rate once it got saturated. Know whut I'm speaking of here?
> 
> bigwheel


I can't remember the chemical name but its the same stuff they use in humidors.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 17, 2008)

We went down and check the pepperoni project this morning and it’s done its been 3 weeks…..I have to say this is some of the best stuff I’ve had the flavor is awesome..it’s got that nice twang to it….threes probably not enough time to make some more this year…but I’m already thinking about what I’m going to be dry curing next year. If I get started early enough…salami might be a project for next year.









As fast as I could cut it the boys and the mars were eating it. Sorry about the pic quality…I have a hard time with the close up pics.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 17, 2008)

So you can finally let those poor boys out of the closet?
Lookin' real good.


----------

